# Is it me or is?



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Hayley Williams

*Singer of Paramore*

Not the best looking person ever!

Some eye candy for the lazy ones 













































omm nom nom nom


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Very cute.

If it comes to singers, I've always had a thing for Nelly Furtado.










She has aged a bit, but I'd still marry her.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Hayley looks like one of those feminised blokes to me  the ones that wear those jeans that look like they were bought for them 10 years ago, not a fan of Nelly either? Perhaps I'm just weird.....


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

Really dont like hayley williams' new hair style but she is a 'not so obvious hot babe'. There is something about her mannerisms and the way she moves that I quite like aswell.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

it must ne me then , but I think she hot. maybe it' s because she's a redhead, but I wouldn't mind ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2013)

Hayley is definitely a looker. Furtado....nah!


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Hayley is super hot man! Loved her in the crushcrushcrush vid!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Hayley is so over rated

Much better out there


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

So shallow you lot. It's more personality you should be looking for.

PS
Ellie Goulding is looking good at the mo.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Darlofan said:


> So shallow you lot. It's more personality you should be looking for.
> 
> PS
> Ellie Goulding is looking good at the mo.


Now you're talking 

She's always been a fave


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Not really feeling Hayley Williams, standard Camden Town fayre imo... I prefer something like this- Ela Rose


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

ottostein said:


>


That's a super cute pic, this is my fave time for her...


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

I think if it came to the crunch I'd probably have a run at it....


----------

